

Hosted email service or run your own? - ktom

Looking at how to deal with email service for a startup.<p>The obvious benefit of hosted is that you don't waste time on setting up email and you focus on your app.  But this option may have costs associated with it, are there any good free offerings?<p>Running your own has the upside of more control (do you even need that control?), but takes up time.<p>I am not talking about mail service as an integral part of the app (ie: the app doesn't email users updates) but more just handling email for the domain name of your startup.
======
ScottWhigham
SearchYc for this as it's been covered so often here (<http://searchyc.com/>)

Good post by a fellow Texan here:
[http://tedchoward.wordpress.com/2008/06/06/sending-
legitimat...](http://tedchoward.wordpress.com/2008/06/06/sending-legitimate-
bulk-email/)

